# can anybody help me out with my strongman routine?



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

ive bin training for a good 4years now, and ive decided i want to branch out into the strongman side.

ive got this programme to start me out on,,,

MONDAY

squat/incline bench (5 sets of 3)

good mornings/tricep extension (3 sets 0f 10)

TUESDAY

power cleans to press/barbell rows (10 sets of 3)

bodyweight rows/rear delt flys (3 sets of max)

WEDNESDAY

burpees/planks/jump rope (1minute on/of 5 sets)

THURSDAY

military press/deadlift (5 sets of 5)

close grip bench/front squat (2 sets of 10)

1 arm DB row/pull threws (1 set of as many in 2 mins)

FRIDAY

50 yard sprints/speed box jumps

now here is were my questioning come into place... 

after training over the past 4 years as 'normal workouts'

eg, 3 sets of 10, 3 exercises for a bodypart, that kinder thing, then going into this were i am just doing incline bench for chest. also there is no bi/tri/shrugs, or calves. makes me a little confused?

ive also bin told that cos im only 184pounds, i need to put some more size on fhr a better chance of competing. ive upped my calories to 3000 for the time being. but i feel asthough the programme above isn't enough and i will get a little bit fat from it???

but then i found this next workout...

MONDAY

DB press/incline bench/good mornings/squat/tricep extension

TUESDAY

military press/chest flys/BB row/lunges/calf raises/bicep curl

THURSDAY

rear delt flys/ DB bench/deadlift/leg extension/short grip bench/

FRIDAY

shrugs/chest flys incline/lat pulldown/DB updowns(hold DB walk up down a box)/hammer curls

but they posted no reps/sets for this. maybe do a 5X5 for the big exercises and 3X10 for arms etc???

so i dont know whaich one would be better for gaining mass/strength?

anybody ideas?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

there are loads of strength programmes to choose from westside,5x5 ect try googling it or try sugden barbell there are a few on there as for the strongman you'll need to start practicing events were you from ? there are quite a few training camps around the country now you'll need to work on techniques ect.

hope this helps

let me know were your based and i'll find you a training camp near to you


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Not sure where you got these routines from mate there shyt!! you won't be building much strength or size through this.

Keep it simple for the moment, here is an example,

*Monday*

Standing strict press 5x5

Push Press 5x5

Close grip bench 5x5

Skulls 5x5

*Tuesday*

Squats 8sets not including warm ups

Leg press 5sets 10 reps

Romanian deadlift or Stiff leg 5set 5-10reps

Standing Calve raises Multiple sets and reps (heavy and hard)

*Wednesday*

Day off

*Thursday*

Chest if you want

*Friday*

Deadlifts, floor one week then partials from the rack every other week

Bent over barbell rows 5x5

Lat Pull 5sets 6-10reps

Standing E-Z bar curls Multiple sets and reps

Dumbell curls Multiple set and reps

Then other day for events (if you have access)

Make sure you diet is right and you will grow!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers for that man, that looks pretty cool!

when you say multiple sets/reps, you mean along the lines of 5X10?

unfortunatley i haven't got access to event training as of yet, but hoping to do so in the near future.

ive also sin some kettlebells which id like to get, but since im saving up for a holiday with the girlfriend :whistling: they will have to wait lol!

im trying to be more strick with my diet, with the one i am using at the moment, i am getting...

cals - 2961

protein - 238

carbs - 406

fat - 41.6

its quite strick diet, rice, tuna, egg whites, pistachio nuts etc.

but i have a little bit of a belly at the mo, soo,,, if am eating nearly 3000 cals a day, would that not increase the belly? haha! 

cos im only 184 pounds, someone was telling me that i would struggle to be good at competing, that i need to bulk up more


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

at this stage i wouldn't worry about the belly you wanna be strong not look good try martin's programme out and you need to find somewhere with strongman equipment if your serious about it


----------



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

yea will defo give it a go! much appreciate it!

i have nowere to put/use event stuff even if i did have some. gielfriends dad is gettin a month in a few month, so hopefully i can put it all up there.

ive found a website that shows you how to make your own log press, and i can always get hold of some kegs and fill them up wih water or sand, even get s big tyre from a car shop, well, a damaged one they dont want.

also, slege hammer hitting a tryre etc.

really want to get into this, but, whilst im waiting for somewere to put it all, im going to concentrate lifting heavy as i can in the gym!

so the 5X5 workout, this will me put on size aswel as strength??


----------



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

so would i not need to worry about shrugs or side lat raises?

or to just concentrate on the main movements first to build up from


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

have a look at this site there maybe somewhere near you to train

http://s9.zetaboards.com/Strength_Discussion/forum/30734/


----------



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers for that, theres one around 10mile away from me, will have to have a look into that! 

do you reckon 2961 cals a day is good to help me grow?

dunno if the 406 carbs is too much though..

this is my diet (on a good day that is lol)

breakfast = 4 egg whites, cornflakes, protein shake

workout then protein shake

snack = 2 handfulls of pistachio nuts

dinner (3pm)= tuna, sweetcorn, rice

snack = protein shake

late tea (7.30ish) = tun, sweetcorn, rice

cals - 2961

protein - 238

carbs - 406

fat - 41.6

i dont eat meat, only fish. with the programme martin kindly gave me, plus the diet above, you reckon this would be a good combo?

im aiming to get over 200lb for weight, but want to be mainly bulk little fat, not visa versa lol :lol:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

As Si said have a go at the routine for a while and see what you think.... you may hate strength training!!!

I personally wouldn't by the training kit yet... you may not like the strongman scene... and that would be a waste of money. Also you need to train with people to build up techique and form of lifts.. that's the most important part.

Spend 6months in the gym doing said routine and see how your strength gains fair. Once you are ready spend a day training at a local camp... then make your mind up on whether you want to purchase training equipment.

Oh and the routine I have given is just the most common excercises you need to cover strength, by all means drop in shrugs on back day and side and rear lats on shoulders... but be careful not to over train.

You can also have a dynamic day for some oli lifting.. that will help, being as you won't be training events. Hang cleans, power cleans, high pulls etc.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

luke1882 said:


> cheers for that, theres one around 10mile away from me, will have to have a look into that!
> 
> do you reckon 2961 cals a day is good to help me grow?
> 
> ...


The diets a start... just make some changes for now and see how you get on with energy and size gains.

Change the corn flakes for oats. if you perfer eggs in the morning do that instead of the protein shake... you can even mix the egg white and oats together and microwave it.

And ensure you have some simple carbs for after training with yor protein shake (Maltodextrins)


----------



## luke1882 (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers for the advice!

as of what ive sin/watched/trained strongman i have liked. ive always prefered it over bodybuilding. im not too bothered about the 'perfect body', i just want to be big and powerful. watching people (and maybe someday perform) lift such a huge weight is what i really love.

at my old gym there is this guy who is easily 6ft 5, over 20stone and he is a strongman competitor. and when he was trying out his big weights in the gym, everybody stopped and watched/cheered him on! that was my first inspiration to someday get into it.

but as of getting the equipment think im best of waiting until i first experiece actual events training.

may through some more egg whites between dinner and tea aswel for some that little bit extra!

cant wait to see some improvements, bin stuck at this weight for ages, not really growing, just dipping. BRING IT OOOONNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

If gaining weight is an objective then add some `turbo milk` to your diet.

Your getting some good advice from some top people mate :thumb:


----------

